# Looking for a Job!



## george29 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi! Im a uk expat living in greece,(male ) Thessaloniki, and looking for a summer job... Can speak both Greek and English very fluent, was born in greece and stayed till i was 3 and then moved to the U.K,now im 29 and back to greece to search for my inner (see how things are in greece)..Tried to get a few jobs, but as most of you have or will come across if you are not known then you dont really exist, unless youre a Jordan look alike...

feel free to drop anything in this thread that could help me, and also any tips in regards living in greece... 

Thanks...


----------

